# need affordable sound for bmann railtruck



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

I am looking for an affordable sound system fot my Bmann railtruck. Came across a company a while back that had them but i can't remember what the company was now. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. thanks,Robfff


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert... You might try http://ittproducts.com/products.html and his HO614 Model T sound... 

Ask George to add the HQ614-1 oogha horn into the chip... Run it as a "looped" sound and it's quite nice...


----------



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks stan....i'll try them. how would igo about putting ooga horn on a continous loop?


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

I took Stan's advice years ago and added ITT's board to a Hartland Woody (trailer). Works great with never a problem. Also have the Oouga hour sound. ITT can add as many honks as you like. Ordered mine with 1 Oouga per 1 minute loop and that is plenty, any more would get old very fast. Enjoy. Just listed to sound on web site an it already has the Oouga.


----------



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info.... isn't there another company that offers a railbus sound?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Since a railbus should be low current, look at the Zimo MX645. 
You will get a decoder that controls the motor, lights and sound. 

I used this in several small large scale engines. 
And cost is under $100!!!! 

It is a HO decoder, but has a 35 volt input spec, 1.2 amp but peak 20 second 2.5 amps.


----------



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks Dan....I'll look into that


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Robert, Jeff here...I'm going to put the Tsunami TSU 1000 in mine with the Airwire Convrtr receiver along with a LiFePo battery (I forget the voltage, but it's a bit less than 12 v). The railtruck just barely makes .5 amp (and more often only a quarter of an amp) and the Tsunami will go to 1 amp for a while according to their online manual. Besides that, they're temperature protected anyway; if they get hot, they shutdown until they're cooled off. If you're familiar with the voltages/currents for HO, just keep everything close to or a bit below those parameters and you should be ok. The sound decoder has 5 or 6 different horns the oogah being one of 'em. You can go to Soundtraxx website and listen to what the decoder has to offer. They have a list of their different decoders and the sounds for each of them under the sub header: Sound Samples. And they're less than 100 bucks new on ebay, (but I forget the name of the seller right off the top of my head) and at some on line mail order stores,. Good luck and let us know how you're doing with your install; who you 'went with' and all. As a side note, Kevin Strong put that same set up in an Accucraft goose and mentioned it in his DCC article in Garden Railways magazine December issue on pp 40. There's also a picture of the set up in the article as well. Also, it's my understanding that the Tsunami will work with analog DC, but you lose some real time control of some of the features. Soundtraxx's website gives a more complete description than I have here; I'm working from memory here. LOL Jeff


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is one. I don't own it but have heard it at TCA York Meet.

Dallee Sound Units


----------



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all their input.......I'll keep you all posted on my progress. I'm electrically challenged so it might take a while. Rob


----------



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

Still haven't decided on a railtruck sound yet but did get a DALLEE for my Aristo Railbus. Gonna hook it up soon. Are there any things I should consider during the install? Thanks again everyone for their very useful input and ideas. Rob


----------



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

Today I hit a road block on the Dallee install into my aristo railbus. the lil bus decided not to run for me today. after installing the sound system I couldn't run the railbus to test out the sound. I did get a chance to hear the horn tho. It sounds good cept it never shut off on its own. I don't know if I hooked up something wrong or if it is acting weird cause the the bus isn't running. very frustrating in deed! I detached the power truck from the bus and finally got it to run around my test track. Put everything back together and it didn't run. Very weird but common for these things to happen to me. Tomorrow its back to the drawing board again


----------



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

Today I hit a road block on the Dallee install into my aristo railbus. the lil bus decided not to run for me today. after installing the sound system I couldn't run the railbus to test out the sound. I did get a chance to hear the horn tho. It sounds good cept it never shut off on its own. I don't know if I hooked up something wrong or if it is acting weird cause the the bus isn't running. very frustrating in deed! I detached the power truck from the bus and finally got it to run around my test track. Put everything back together and it didn't run. Very weird but common for these things to happen to me. Tomorrow its back to the drawing board again


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Dallee unit needs 2 magnets on the track, one to turn on the sound and another to turn it off on some units for the bell..


----------



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I got the railtruck to run today so it was back to the drawing board for the sound hookup. Still having issues with the horn. Got to hear the diesel sounds today which are very nice for this bus. But when I hook up the horn all it does is blow intermittently without ever stopping. I tried putting a magnet up to the reed switch and it still kept blowing. checked and rechecked connections and wiring and everything seems to be where it belongs......... so tomorrow its back out to the shop for another try. Im thinking about contacting Dallee about this too. Thanks again for all the responses. Rob


----------



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

I actually meant that I got the RAILBUS running not the railtruck.........still looking for the right sound for the truck.


----------



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

found a wire not hooked up right after checking and rechecking multiple times.........sound is working well and yes the bell needs 2 magnets one for on and one for off.while buttoning everything up i pulled a wirs out of the speaker mini plug on the board. i had to call dallas and order a new one. another set back.as soon as it arrives i'll be back in business. thanks to all and by the way i ordered an ITT system for my railtruck. thanks for all the info and ideas.Rob


----------

